# Evík



## Encolpius

Zdravím, už jsem dlouho přemýšlel o tom, proč jedné kolegyni říkají Evík, když je to žena. Nejprv jsem myslel, že to snad neslyším dobře, a sice vůbec není nějakou mužatkou, dělají si z ní jenom prču. A dnes jsem nějak narazil na Evíka ze známého českého filmu. Patří to spíše k reáliím, znát, kdo byl Otík (to jsou těžší věci než nějaké skloňování ), a přiznám se o Evíkovi jsem nikdy neslyšel. Takže, moje otázka: Proč sakra Evík??? Je to normální české jméno nebo jenom srandovní, vytvořené v tom filmu??? Jak je to možné, že žena dostane jméno mužského rodu??? A Evík se pak sloňuje jako muž (5. pád: Evíku??!!). Jsem z toho jeleň!!! Děkuji za vaše názory a připomínky. Enc.


----------



## Provensalstinar

Ahoj... Změna rodu zdrobnělin (jakýsi jazykový transvestitismus) je jednou z nejzajímavějších vlastností češtiny. Evík není nic výjimečného, podobně (i když je to jinak utvořené) Anoušek (tak oslovoval Jan Neruda Annu Holinovou), Klarýsek... Skloňuje se samozřejmě podle vzoru "pán"  Krásnou esej o tom napsal Pavel Eisner. Nejsem si jist, zda to funguje i naopak, zda se zdrobněliny mužských jmen dají poženšťovat. Asi by mne to nepřekvapilo.


----------



## Encolpius

Ano, už jsem se setkal s tímto zajímavým jevem v češtině, ale pouze u zdrobnělin (snídaně ž. > snídaníčko, druhý příklad jsem zapomněl ), ale tento jev existuje i v románských jazycích. Takže, slovo Evík je "obyčejná" zdrobnělina pro Evu, znal jsem jenom Evičku. Takže klidně můžu říct jakékoliv Evě: Evíku!???
Ty další příklady jsou také velmi zajímavé, nikdy jsem je neslyšel. Také se běžně používají? Děkuji.


----------



## bibax

Další běžná hypokoristika tohoto druhu jsou: Aník, Alík, Daník, Dášík, Sylvík, Irmík, Janík, Leník, Lucík, Zuzík, Stáník, Sašík, Věřík, Magdík, Moník, Martík, Nadík, Vandík, Vlastík, Pavlík, apod. Příklady (na FB je jich hafo, např. Alena Alík Pivoňková) se dají najít Googlem, někdy ale dost obtížně, příklad na (slečny) Vlastíka a Pavlíka jsem z pochopitelných důvodů nenašel.

Další hypokoristika mužského rodu: Evouš (m., s Evoušem), Evoušek, Evísek, Evulínek, Jaňoušek, Janísek/Janýsek, Irmulínek, Magdoušek, Marťoušek, .......

Mimochodem, zdrobněliny v češtině (podobně jako v latině, na rozdíl od němčiny, kde mění rod na střední: die Frau-das Fräulein) zachovávají rod (nějaké výjimky asi existují). Snídáníčko je ze snídání (< snídati) jako koupáníčko z koupání (< koupati), apod., tedy žádná změna rodu.

Poznámka: zaměňujete pojmy zdrobnělina a hypokoristikum (-on).


----------



## Hrdlodus

Díky bibaxovi za nový pojem: hypokoristikum. Do teď bych Evíka bral jako zdrobnělinu.

Encolpius: Než jakékoliv Evě řeknete Evíku, nejprve se s ní seznamte. Osoby, s nimiž nejsme v důvěrném vztahu, neoslovujeme zdrobnělinami apod. (Vždy jsem si myslel, že z tohoto pohledu je Štěpánka nepraktické jméno.)

Osobnější oslovení mohou být velmi kreativní a mezi přáteli jsou myšlena v přátelském duchu nebo v duchu "dělají si z ní/něho (v dobrém) prču". Tak Eva je Evička, Evík, Evča, Evina, Evinka, Evule, Evanule, Evanulína, Evus, Éčko a další biraznější formy. Někdy vzniknou jako změkčení jména (Evík), někdy skutečně jako zvýraznění mužského prvku u dané Evy (Evík). A nebo jakýkoliv jiný důvod vzniku. Takže u jiného Evíka může jít skutečně o narážku na mužatku.
Ale pak také mohou být jiné formy oslovení myšleny zesměšňujícně či urážlivě, což záleží na vzájemném vztahu, kontextu, intonaci ad. Ale to je již stejné ve všech řečích.


----------

